

GPL alternative library to Microsoft Detours for binary instrumentation - wslh
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/22crn0/gpl_alternative_library_to_microsoft_detours_for/

======
wglb
Better to link directly to the library: [https://github.com/nektra/Deviare-
InProc/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/nektra/Deviare-
InProc/blob/master/README.txt)

